# Pergola over firepit



## dbier (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm building a cedar pergola over my paver patio and wondering about the issue of it being directly over a firepit. Please see image. My plans currently show the pergola not extending over the firepit but I'd like it to, if at all possible.

My questions are: 

1. My main concern is blackening of the pergola over time as my fires will never be very big. Should I stop the pergola from extending over the fire? 

2. If it can be directly over the fire, is there a minimum height I should build it to avoid soot damage?

Thanks in advance for the help

db


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

That would be a good idea...cedar burns really well.:yes:


----------



## dbier (Nov 7, 2014)

So do you feel that I'll be ok though with this design? I would think that this is a fairly common combination but apparently, there isn't much information online regarding a pergola AND a firepit near one another. Which is actually kind of surprising to me. Am I far off base here?


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

There is a reason that there isn't a lot of detail on a wooden pergola over a fire pit....because it is a really bad idea. Can't really tell distances from the drawing....but you do NOT want the wood over top of the fire....because it WILL blacken....but hopefully not burn. Ron


----------



## begal (Jul 23, 2014)

Probably want to go gas:


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

if you kept really small fires, you would be ok. if you make the size fires i do :laughing:
say byby to your house.


----------



## flhtcu (Oct 12, 2014)

I joined this forum just a few weeks ago-didn't expect this much entertainment!!! But to the OP-if you're just gonna burn it,build it with pine.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Maybe something like this..


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Fix'n it said:


> if you kept really small fires, you would be ok. if you make the size fires i do :laughing:
> say byby to your house.


Ayuh,.... I can't see any Good comin' outa a roof, over an open fire,..... :whistling2:


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

If you're burning wood it wouldn't be a good idea. If it's a gas pit, maybe. But common sense really should tell you it's not a good idea either way.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Run the idea by the local building authority or the local fire chief.


----------



## dabnug (Nov 16, 2014)

It looks like you got more yard, why are you trying to mix night and day? Put them side by side, make them both square. It'll cost you 2x on the pavers but it'll look allot nicer in the end.


----------

